# Any dart frog breeders in New York??



## Terradas (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm still a good month or so away from being ready to go, but I wanted to see there were any Leucomelas breeders in or near western New York (Rochester, Buffalo, Syracuse, etc.)?

I picked up a 35g I'm going to be turning into a nice PDF habitat and wanted to get some leucs for it, but was hoping to avoid the stress of shipping. I can't tell if Aaron's Frog farm in Buffalo, NY is still operational. Does anyone know of a good source of leucs??


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi,

I'm in the Medina, NY area. Sorry, no leucs but I do occaisionally have some azureus, and I also have some thumbs.

Aaron's Frog Farm in Akron, NY is still operational. He's not on the boards much any more. Best to email him off his web site. I don't believe he has leucs but he does have plenty of other nice frogs.

Mark Pepper @ Understory Enterprises does have some nice leus. He's coming down to Aaron's sometime in May to drog off some frogs. I'm sure he could bring a few down for you to pick up at Aaron's.


----------



## TJP (Dec 25, 2008)

Yep, contact Aaron. He's a really nice guy, with nice animals. He helped me out years ago with my darts, and was even going to step in with some political muscle when a code enforcement officer was giving me sh!t about keeping my frogs. After he (code enforcement) did minimal research, he found out CB frogs don't produce toxins.


----------

